# Keyless cars



## HareBrain (May 28, 2019)

There have been reports recently about how much easier these are to steal, but one thing the reports never seem to include is an explanation why the manufacturers have introduced them in the first place. What advantage do they have? I assume it can't be just to save the owner the trouble of pressing a button and then inserting a key in the ignition? There can't, seriously, be anyone for whom that would represent a measurable improvement at all, let alone one for which they'd be willing to trade a higher theft risk?


----------



## Matteo (May 28, 2019)

I've always assumed it was simply convenience - though how much effort can it be to insert a key?  Possibly it's to prevent keys breaking off in the ignition (or door lock)?

It also sets up the scenario that happened last year somewhere when a woman rented a car, went shopping and parked in the carpark, returned to a very similar car (in which the driver had left his electric key) and then drove it for two weeks.  When she "returned" it to the rental agency there was much confusion - and I think she complained about the interior being dirty - until they realised the mistake.  Police were able to trace the original car (still parked of course) from the stelen car report of the other driver.


----------



## -K2- (May 28, 2019)

Though I know little in detail about them, a friend of ours once explained it to me in simple terms.  Essentially, whether an insertable key with a RFID or a remote with a NFC chip, they must be in a specific or shorter range to activate the vehicle's system.  Considering that, how many combinations can be ground onto a small key?  Conversely, how many codes (let's guess 16-digit) can be put on a chip?  More so, encryption is advancing quickly, and I suspect is being adapted to newer vehicles by the auto industry.

It takes nothing more than a dent-puller and a wire cutter to overcome an old vehicle lock.  Yet, if you don't have one of these chipped fobs, the vehicle doesn't work.  Now, that's not saying someone might be able to hack the system, yet even still, it would be more difficult than splicing two wires.

K2


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (May 28, 2019)

Because it's kinda cool to be able to open and start your car without ever taking the key out of your pocket, and that's a good selling point?


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (May 28, 2019)

K2, as I understand it, keyless cars are usually stolen with signal amplification devices. Say you're at home for the night. A thief can approach your front door with such a device, pick up the faint signal of your key fob (especially if you left it near the door), and relay it to a second device near the car, which boosts it and functions as a fake fob to open and start it. This way they don't have to deal with encryption at all. 

I didn't realize this when I bought my new (keyless) car. But I'm not sure the manufacturer even offers a key option anymore. And, in any case, mine hasn't been stolen yet, and I rather like the keyless operation.


----------

